# Paulding, OH - Winston YM ASAP



## brandy0421 (May 18, 2008)

Paulding County Dog Shelter in Paulding Ohio 45879 has 3, YES 3 purebred German Sheperds who are desperate and need rescue. Can anyone please post these on the german sheperd boards?

1st up - female who was shot and is presently at the vets office for examination and or surgery 

2nd up - female who was nearly starved to death and also had an embedded collar, she had surgery and is fine now, owner pleaded guilty in court and dog had to be held as evidence, dog is available now 

3rd up - male picked up as stray and not claimed 

All are under 2 years old and purebreds. Please cross post to the moon. 
Will also need sponsors - pull fee is $15 per dog and they may had a parvo vac but dont know for sure. 

Transport help is very limited but I will do the best I can. This shelter is rural, small and only has 12 dog runs. Email me at [email protected] if you can help. Pics to be posted tomorrow. 

Shelter is on petfinder but their site is not up to date.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Paulding, OH - Winston YM*

Please post pics. This is a tough shelter and does not have a lot to even keep them safe or helped in any respect.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

This is the original thread

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12519007

Winston, young curious guy







[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

bump


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

Here is the other post. Has contact information on it.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=886966


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

only one left the female with the chain that has now healed.......bad thing is she dont like other dogs. male was either adopted or owner came for and the one that was shot was euthed........


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*



> Originally Posted By: myamom only one left the female with the chain that has now healed.......bad thing is she dont like other dogs. male was either adopted or owner came for and the one that was shot was euthed........


You say the male was adopted or reclaimed; is that this dog Winston? April is the cruelty case (separate thread).


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

yes...this male. 

(I know about the other thread for the cruelty case...thanks..I updated that as well)


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

If you confirmed with shelter that WInston (now says WIndsor) was adopted/reclaimed and feel comfortable with that, I will notify Mods.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

Yes...I am getting my info from the shelter vol. 
Thanks!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

Here is the petfinder for the embedded chain girl http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12414773


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

They think they found his owner but the person has not yet reclaimed him.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

bump


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

I heard this from the AC people and he is still there as of today. The owner has not come to pick him up. They said they would call me again if he is reclaimed.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

not yet reclaimed


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*



> Originally Posted By: dogsavernot yet reclaimed


Wonder what's keeping his owner...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

still there


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 3 GSDs in need of rescue ASAP*

Sorry, just checked site and he's not there, must have been reclaimed


----------

